# Silicon sealent safe to use ?



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

GUYS is Dow Corning 781 clear sealent safe to you in reptiles / amphihibiands. As I have made a Foam background and now wont to cover it in eco earth.

(( 310ml. Ready-to-use, one-component, acetoxy silicone with fast cure and good weathering characteristics. Suitable for use on aluminium, glass, formica, and most other non-porous substrates. Safe to use in contact with potable water. ISO 11600-G-20HM. ))



::: Geocel : Dow Corning® 781 Acetoxy Silicone Sealant :::http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/Link to the stuff


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldn't risk it. The same people make a specific aquarium sealant and I would recommend that one instead. 

Aquarium Accessories

Or go to your local aquarium shop and see what they stock. It's better than having any nasties harming your critters!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

If its not designed for use with either reps or tropical fish i would stay away mate. better safe than sorry


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I always use aquarium sealant just to make sure.


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

If the silicone has mould resistant properties then stay away from it. Have you thought of using epoxy resign instead of silicone?


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

Bit to late I bought it and used it but did some looking around and anything that ISO 11600-G-20HM or ISO 11600-G-25HM is safe to use.

Lots of people use this Brand to build Fish tanks so I found out.

Its ok anyway as the tank ent going to have anything in it its just a tank I bought to. Mod a bit :2thumb:


----------

